# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  precontest cycling of clen

## lil_josh

what is the best way to use clen to its fullest potential precontest. I have heard diffrent opinions like use 4 weeks out, or use 2weeks on 2weeks off starting 4 months out. any help is appreciated

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I would start 12 weeks out, go 2 weeks on, 2 weeks of using ECA stack, i would not go over 120mcg per day (2 x 60mcg), finish off right before the show with ECA and stop that 1 week out maybe 5 days out, do not use clen the week before the show as it lowers insulin sensitivity and you will have a hard time carbing up unless you are using insulin and i can not recomend that as it can be dangarouse...good luck...XXL

----------


## saboudian

Wait so u're saying that go 2 weeks of eca and clen , take a 2 week break from the stack, then keep repeating 2 weeks on and 2weeks off.

Cut out completely the clen 1 week out from contest, and take the eca all the way up to the contest including 1 dose in the morning before the show. 

Just want to make sure i understand this right.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

NO, when on Clen you DO NOT take ECA, for 2 weeks it's just Clen, then you go off clen and go on ECA for 2 weeks, you alternate them, stop clen 1 weeks from the show, if you feel the need to take ECA take it upto 3 days out, and then nothing...XXL

----------


## saboudian

THANX for clearing it up.

----------


## Yung Wun

mike xxl 
what do you think of the two days on two days off approach???

----------


## hartyman

hgjkmlkj

----------


## Lmg2701

> _Originally posted by hartmann_gr_ 
> *
> 
> bump!
> 
> ...or the 2 days on, 1 off ?*


I start it 12 weeks out, 2 days on 1 day off, works for me  :Big Grin:

----------


## FatMike

2 days on 2 days off, or even 1 day off, does not work. The half life of clen is something like 36 hours. meaning the chemical is still in ur body and very active even on the off days. you need the full two weeks to give ur body a break.

----------

